# Search v8 plans



## TrashCo (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi there,

have anyone an idea ho do i become plans for v8 engines? i have already build little demon v8 from steve hucks and would like to build another v8 engine. 
pretty nice were a chevy v8 small block or something. does anyone know how i become plans?
would like to build it in 1/4 scale like this: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trYTHwha28s[/ame]

best regards from germany

Dominik


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 11, 2016)

Post some photos of the v8 you built. I would love to see it.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 11, 2016)

best regards from germany


----------



## GRAYHIL (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi All
Just started one of these great models.
A question.
Can a normally aspirated engine run with the blower camshaft as I may add a blower later.
Thank you
Graham


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 8, 2017)

What are the specs on the blower cam?  Usually the forced induction cams have less overlap but  are not that much different. Should work fine.


----------



## GRAYHIL (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Steve
The specs are as per the drawings supplied by you
for the Demon.
Graham


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 8, 2017)

That makes it easy. 

With the standard cam you will get the idle that I have in my video. The blower cam has more duration and more overlap so I would expect a rougher idle and a higher idle. In your shoes, I would put the standard cam in. It will work fine with the blower. I get a lot of complements on the idle and if you never do the blower it will have that street rod (Lumpy and cool) idle. You wont have to turn the idle up just to keep it running. If you do put the blower on it it will still run very well.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnbwsLysqGk[/ame]


----------



## GRAYHIL (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Steve
Thanks for the info.
Just started the crankshaft and was thinking ahead.
Graham


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Steve
do you have a video of the Little Demon with the supercharger running??


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 9, 2017)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Hi Steve
> do you have a video of the Little Demon with the supercharger running??



Not yet. The plan was to get the V4 running and then get the blower motor running. Got the V4 running and started making main bearings to install the crankshaft in the blower motor. Then work happened. I have had one day off sense fathers day. Worked 48 straight days, had one day off last sunday and who knows the future but it looks busy. When things cool off I will get back to hobby stuff.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 9, 2017)

Money Pays for the Hobby 
I do the same


----------



## GRAYHIL (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi All
Has anyone got the _calculations_ for the cam table supplied with Steves drawings.
I have tried to replicate this and cannot work out the start and finish points for the numerous cuts.
The cam cutting example supplied is for a 4 cylinder engine.
Graham


----------



## GRAYHIL (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi all
Well I have made the camshaft to Steves chart and it "looks" fit for purpose, but I still can,t work out how the cross marks in the chart are worked out and I like to understand what I am doing.
Once again can anyone give me a pointer?
Graham


----------

